# We’re Giving Away a QuadBoss Quadlite Xtreme Ramp



## VS_Goose

*ATV.com and QuadBoss are teaming up to give our readers a chance to win a pair of Quadlite Xtreme Ramps valued at approximately $300.*

To enter for your chance to win, just click here to fill out a brief survey.

Head over to the article and follow the link to the survey: We're Giving Away a QuadBoss Quadlite Xtreme Ramp - ATV.com


----------



## Polaris425

Why is the survey all Political related?


----------

